# MSNBC Police bashing



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

MSNBC is an acronym : Misguided Socialist Nitwits Being Clueless

For the past 10 minutes host Lawrence O'Donnell bashed the police for beating and OC'ing residents and always getting away with it because internal investigations are a "sham". He was particularly critical of NYPD on how they dealt with the liberal democ-rats, socialists and anarchists that have been blocking Wall St for the past few days..to stir up the liberals even more, he played the Rodney King film. All day,everyday, they distort the truth about police and republicans..is any network as biased as this annoying and unfair network ? The libs always whine about Fox, but Fox truly is fair and balanced...and have the best lookig babes mmmmm Jenna Lee


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Other than Lockup I stay away from MSNBC.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that NYPD thing is supposedly going "viral". no doubt thanks to all the kooks that think it's OK to disrupt the proper running of a city just so they can get their whiny faces on TV.

but if it's a Tea Party demonstration they howl for the riot squad.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What do you expect from a network that hired an illiterate race baiting pos like Al Sharpton, that station would have folded if they didnt have such deep pockets. As for Lock Up, I refuse to watch any show that makes the inmates look like the victims, and IMHO just the mere fact they show it on MSNBC tells you why the program is on that network. I wonder if those protestors know that Wall St gave Obamas campaign millions, nothing like an "educated liberal ".. propably have a masters degree but cant even tie their own shoes.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

7costanza said:


> What do you expect from a network that hired an illiterate race baiting pos like Al Sharpton, that station would have folded if they didnt have such deep pockets. As for Lock Up, I refuse to watch any show that makes the inmates look like the victims, and IMHO just the mere fact they show it on MSNBC tells you why the program is on that network. I wonder if those protestors know that Wall St gave Obamas campaign millions, nothing like an "educated liberal ".. propably have a masters degree but cant even tie their own shoes.


Uh you don't need to tie shoe laces when you wear clogs, Crocs and Birkenstock sandals.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't worry, they have an audience of about 100 people.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> Don't worry, their whole audience has an IQ of about 100 .


FIFY:


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Up next on MSNBC ...More Police bashing...any cop who votes for a liberal democ-rat is a masochist

---------- Post added at 20:21 ---------- Previous post was at 20:19 ----------

Michael fat Boy Liberal Moore is on right now on Wall St..... liberals are idiots


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Of course former MSNBC poster boy Olbermann is also shooting off about the NYPD, I'm sure all 100 of his viewers on "current tv" (whatever the hell that is) are enraged by the man :smoke:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Michael fat Boy Liberal Moore is on right now on Wall St..... liberals are idiots 
*
that loser is still around ?


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> *Michael fat Boy Liberal Moore is on right now on Wall St..... liberals are idiots
> *
> that loser is still around ?


Yea, because he is such a true patriot that he would never miss such an important grass roots movement. And by that I mean he released his new book a few days before all this started and is using it as free publicity to sell himself because he is a hypocritical jackass.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that book will go strait to the bargain bin along with OJ's book


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

People should be supporting the protest, including the cops.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

But that would go against our number 1 mission of being an agent of oppresion for our wealthy overlords

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

lofu said:


> But that would go against our number 1 mission of being an agent of oppresion for our wealthy overlords
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


They were given trillions of taxpayer dollars for corporate socialism because they decided to gamble. Everyone should protest.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*But that would go against our number 1 mission of being an agent of oppression for our wealthy overlords
*
must have missed the "agent of oppression" class at in-service :shades_smile:


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

MSNBC is one channel that i would never watch, unless you hate America


----------

